# viv set up for my chameleon, what do you think?



## ashleightroup1988 (Aug 6, 2012)

new to this so any advice would be great 
what do you think of his viv and lay out? 
didnt want to put loads of things in and clutter it to much for the time been as he has only been in this viv for 1 day!


----------



## ajminstrel (Apr 5, 2010)

Someone correct me if im wrong, but this tank looks a bit too small for a permanant home for a chemeleon :/


----------



## fay-leanne (Oct 10, 2011)

ashleightroup1988 said:


> new to this so any advice would be great
> what do you think of his viv and lay out?
> didnt want to put loads of things in and clutter it to much for the time been as he has only been in this viv for 1 day!
> 
> image


One thing I would suggest is putting a live plant in there suitable for chameleons. Also loose the water bowl. Would help if stated what type of chaneleon its for x 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ashleightroup1988 (Aug 6, 2012)

its a yemen 

what kind of plant?


----------



## ashleightroup1988 (Aug 6, 2012)

ajminstrel said:


> Someone correct me if im wrong, but this tank looks a bit too small for a permanant home for a chemeleon :/



when bought him told was ok for him but later on (fully grown) get a bigger tank


----------



## fay-leanne (Oct 10, 2011)

This was our starter cage for young panther.

3Months on he's now in this. They grow quick! 










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fay-leanne (Oct 10, 2011)

ashleightroup1988 said:


> its a yemen
> 
> what kind of plant?


We have umbrella and ficus plants 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

ashleightroup1988 said:


> when bought him told was ok for him but later on (fully grown) get a bigger tank


They may have told you wrong how big is the viv i would deffo buy some more branches and vines and pack out with live plant such as: a weeping fig,pothos, etc....: victory: This will create folliage and make the cham feel safe.


----------



## ashleightroup1988 (Aug 6, 2012)

XtremeReptiles said:


> They may have told you wrong how big is the viv i would deffo buy some more branches and vines and pack out with live plant such as: a weeping fig,pothos, etc....: victory: This will create folliage and make the cham feel safe.


ah right so more branches etc will get for him tomorrow 
its bigger than it looks in the picture lol
viv size 24x18x24 60x45x60cm


----------



## benton1576 (Nov 7, 2009)

I extracted this from the caresheet I sometimes provide for new keepers. Although its for panthers, it is the same for veileds.

*Caging **
*To make locating prey items easier for your baby panther chameleon, cage your new pet in a small enclosure. All screen cages 16 inches long by 16 inches wide by 20 inches tall will work for the first six months of life. After that, adult male panther chameleons should be kept in a minimum of 18 inches long by 18 inches wide by 36 inches tall enclosures, whereas female panther chameleons can be kept in 16 inches long by 16 inches wide by 30 inches tall enclosures. These sizes are the absolute minimum, and as always, bigger is better! Decorate the cage with live, nontoxic plants and various sticks or vines. _Ficus Benjamina_, _Schefflera_, and _Pothos_ plants all make great choices. Chameleons love to climb, and live plants will give them places to hide and feel secure. Screen is always preferred over glass, as chameleons can easily get an upper respiratory infection if kept in stagnant air.


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

benton1576 said:


> I extracted this from the caresheet I sometimes provide for new keepers. Although its for panthers, it is the same for veileds.
> 
> *Caging *
> To make locating prey items easier for your baby panther chameleon, cage your new pet in a small enclosure. All screen cages 16 inches long by 16 inches wide by 20 inches tall will work for the first six months of life. After that, adult male panther chameleons should be kept in a minimum of 18 inches long by 18 inches wide by 36 inches tall enclosures, whereas female panther chameleons can be kept in 16 inches long by 16 inches wide by 30 inches tall enclosures. These sizes are the absolute minimum, and as always, bigger is better! Decorate the cage with live, nontoxic plants and various sticks or vines. _Ficus Benjamina_, _Schefflera_, and _Pothos_ plants all make great choices. Chameleons love to climb, and live plants will give them places to hide and feel secure. Screen is always preferred over glass, as chameleons can easily get an upper respiratory infection if kept in stagnant air.


I know you are the one of the cham experts on here along with Chameloco but i have to disagree i cant see how you would keep any adult cham in a 16x16x30 but at the end of the day bigger is always better!


----------



## ashleightroup1988 (Aug 6, 2012)

patho plant added  
also excellent news he has just ate 3 locusts  over the moon!
looks so much better I think


----------

